# May 9th 3 Mile Bridge



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Last week I fished with a guy named Dave out on 3 mile bridge pier... Really nice guy and showed me a couple of things.. Well, yesterday he sent me an email to say he was heading out today if I was interested in going... Hell Yea!! So hit the pier at 6am. Round bout 7 one of Dave's rods bent over.. he brought in a nice spanish.. Then shortly there after he got two more.. I am getting a slight complex now.. cause I am fishing right next to him and nothing... For the next couple of hours nothing, then about 10, he got another spanish... I am sitting there wondering if something is wrong with my rod, or is it just west virginia bad luck.. bout that time MY rod goes crazy!! Finally! I got my first spanish, well first decent fish period!! Was pretty cool to finally get me one. Few minutes after that, Dave nails a really nice red. He also got a white trout. So wasnt a bad day at all... 5 spanish, 1 red and 1 trout. Course out of those 7, only one was mine, but I finally got one.. Dave gave me all the spanish and the trout, but he kept the redfish...

On a side note, Dave asked me if I knew how to clean a spanish.. I told him up where I was from we just scaled the fish we caught, cut the heads off, gutted them and were done... So, he took the first three of the spanish and showed me how to filet and skin them, plus cut out that vein.. Boy, by the time I left I was pretty confident. Done caught me my first spanish, and knew how to filet the two we still needed to clean. Glad no one was watching me clean those cause I BUTCHERED them! Got them in the freezer now but they look nothing like the ones Dave did.. I got to get on you tube and watch some videos I guess... darn... But hey, we got dinner.. LOL

Might go back out later this afternoon.... maybe they will be biting again.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to hear you finally got your stink on! After you clean your first 100 of em you'll be a pro. Sharp knife and cold fish makes them a little easier. Really easy to cut through the skin. Just keep at it.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Glad to hear you finally got your stink on! After you clean your first 100 of em you'll be a pro. Sharp knife and cold fish makes them a little easier. Really easy to cut through the skin. Just keep at it.


Yea, I probably looked like a kid on christmas when he hit my line... LOL 

I think probably my biggest problem cleaning them was the knife... I dont have a regular filet knife so I was using a standard kitchen knife.. probably not the best to use and definately not the sharpest..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The knife is very important either way the more you cstch the better you will get. grest job on that fish.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Heres the pic.... the first of many!


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations.

I have a job interview today. If all goes well I will probably come down tomorrow, and be there by noon(hopefully). Then I will spend the rest of the day and all I can stand of Saturday.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Never, ever freeze mackeral. It basically ruines it, even for a short period of time. Oily fish like mullet and mackeral have to be cooked fresh or they will taste really, really fishy. Cobia and snapper don't freeze worth a damn IMO either. Grouper, amberjack, flounder, and dolphin all freeze really well.

Learn to fillet fish with an electric knife and after you get the hang of it move up to a sharp dexter russel fillet knife.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

wrong crab man you can freeze them you just have be able to cook it right but yea if you dont know how it will taste fishy even if it freash


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations. I know how it felt to get your first fish. My problem is mine were just dumb luck and haven't caught anything since. Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

countryfishingboy said:


> wrong crab man you can freeze them you just have be able to cook it right but yea if you dont know how it will taste fishy even if it freash


Sorry, I disagree. Mackeral, mullet, and a bunch of others are only good fresh. Sure you can spice it up and cook it down so you don't taste it, but if you are frying it (which is how most fish is cooked here) it needs to be fresh.


----------



## pistos008 (May 3, 2010)

If you place them in a tub on a layer of ice , then cover with more ice , then fill tub with water , they should freeze fine . Mackeral though , are'nt really a "frying" fish ; much tastier on the grill .


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on your first Spainard. And it's good to hear of a local helping you out. 

Keep at it and by late summer the Kings will show up in the bay, and they will really tug on your string !

Rick


----------

